

People are inherently good - dalek2point3
https://medium.com/this-happened-to-me/people-are-inherently-good-9202d3afd024

======
Gilliam
You did have a tough day. I'm glad to see you solved all the problems at last.

I don't think we can avoid bad luck, but we can lend a help to someone who
need it around us.

